# Review: Magne Traction + Banana Tech



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

ahh man. i want a TRS with MTX and banana tech right now. or
a skate banana. but right now im sticking to my regular TRS.
how does your TRS handle on jumps? im more into getting air
than jibbing. and how about buttering. i know my TRS isnt made
specifically for buttering but i tried it yesterday and it was
awesome.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

how is the magne-traction in regular conditions? If it isn't terribly icy, does it feel just like a normal board carving or no?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

it feels really solid on jumps... i've had to make a few flat landings and besides the some shock from doing so, it let me ride away clean. the banana really helps with the ride quality, it feels like there's so much control constantly. even when i had some sketchy landings, the feedback let me readjust almost immediately.

well, i never tried buttering with the board, but last night i used it on my toast and it worked out okay. if by buttering you mean something you do while riding, then i'm kind of in the dark.

in regular conditions it feels more or less normal... once you get used to it. it's difficult to explain, but initially i hated this board.. it felt like i was consistently getting hung up out of carves and whatnot, but once i adjusted to it i felt totally in control... at first it felt like i had to anticipate my movements, but now it just does what i tell it to when i want it to do whatever it is.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

xenster said:


> in regular conditions it feels more or less normal... once you get used to it. it's difficult to explain, but initially i hated this board.. it felt like i was consistently getting hung up out of carves and whatnot, but once i adjusted to it i felt totally in control... at first it felt like i had to anticipate my movements, but now it just does what i tell it to when i want it to do whatever it is.


That was the feedback I had heard about MTX boards in general. Once you get used to it they're great but it does feel weird initially...


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

buttering is kinda like. riding on half of your board. like
a snowboard "wheelie" kinda. but you can ride on the nose or
tail of your board. just lean really far backward or forward
and center your weight over your front or back binding. im a
super noob when it comes to buttering so im sure theres a correct,
specific way to do it, but thats what i did on saturday. when
you get advanced in buttering you can start to add spins into,
while, and out of your butters.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

ah, i assumed as much. i'm no good at butters... then again i haven't really tried for them much.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

i have heard really good things about it
next year our shop is buying them


----------

